
Show HN: OctopusNote – Keep documents and reference text in the mindmap - marb
https://www.octopusnote.com/
======
marb
OctopusNote developer here.

I am trying to spark some innovation in the information organization field.

Most organizational tools are only ok when working with little information.
When your notes database grows up, more and more problems emerge: difficult to
navigate and efficiently use that much information.

One thing that could help when working with many documents (or notes) is a
text referencing in a mindmap.

At OctopusNote I am experimenting with various techniques to find the right
mix of features that could improve human's information processing
capabilities.

OctopusNote now has a strong technical base and can be easily transformed to
various note taking or mindmapping tools based on modern web technologies.

For example:

 _has a reliable almost-real-time conflict-free sync

_ has a high performance mind-map engine that can render and navigate tens of
thousands of branches without any lag

 _has a full text search that can search in parent > child relations (for the
mindmap part)

_has a really convenient document search with tag filter, full text search and
instant search

 _can extract web articles

_ etc.

There is a possibility I will open source it, if I will find a sustainable
business model.

Now imagine what would be a perfect information organization tool that would
let you keep, navigate and most importantly use that information efficiently?

Just one condition: the tool must be efficient with thousands of notes.

~~~
perseusprime11
Interesting tool. Do you have any invites?

~~~
marb
Sure, all HN people are welcome!

